# Cheshire Cars & Coffee @ Manley Mere



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

A few pics from today's meet... was cooler than it looked, and I really shouldn't have gone for a very hot curry last night

The cars we fetched to the meet... Orion, Saff, S-max ( 2.5t ), Noble M12









And a few of the other cars that attended

































The new venue was great, food was great, atmosphere was great... roll on next month
Big thanks to the organisers of the event...


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Those 635CSis are crap and if the owners give them to me then I'll dispose of them, as a favour like, coz they are in no way on my Lottery win list you understand!

...or any of the other great cars in your great pics :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Whereabouts is it and how often are the meets? Apart from your Orion, the silver Focus estate stands out, some very special cars.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Slammedorion said:


> roll on next month


http://bfy.tw/C3cB


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Forsh said:


> http://bfy.tw/C3cB


Or the North England section

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391409


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I nice collection of cars. :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Trans Am Knight Rider!! :argie:

Awesome collection of cars.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Rowan83 said:


> Trans Am Knight Rider!! :argie:
> 
> Awesome collection of cars.


It looked the real deal inside and out, even talked :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looked a good meet fella and like the colour on your s max wheels


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

bazz said:


> looked a good meet fella and like the colour on your s max wheels


It's a mate's car... think there Jag wheels originally, there bright


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the classic 6's


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Cracking bunch of cars. Is there an Opel Manta in there? The blue one?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Couple of Esprits in the background too

:thumb:


----------

